# GERD surgery



## pepito89 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello everyoneI have IBS D which I am currently trying to get under control but I also have gastric reflux problems. My consultant did an endoscopy and told me I have a small hiatus hernia and it was nothing to worry about. I had never had any reflux issues before the endoscopy and didn't think much of it. Gradually my reflux got worse, I've been on Zantac, Omeprazole which both made the D worse. I quit the omeprazole for about a month and felt great, only six weeks later to have a massive D relapse and even worse burning, reflux issues than ever. So he put me on nexium and has arranged for me to see a GERD specialist with a view to having surgery.I feel really ill informed about this, I was led to believe that it was just a minor problem that was unrelated to my IBS and I don't have any clue what the surgery might entail. The nexium does seem to help but by the evenings I have some trouble swallowing and find it hard to lie down at night without having to sit up every five minutes to burp. I didn't think my symptoms were bad enough to warrant surgery but I have nothing to compare them against. Any comments, advice or general info would really be appreciated, I feel totally in the dark and have visions of them hacking my chest open or something!Thanks


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi sorry about your hiatus hernia. I personally don't have it (yet, although i do have bad acid reflux). But I found something on wikipedia for you: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiatus_hernia. I'm so sorry I can't add a personal touch to the info, because I don't have the experience personally... Hope things work out for you and do keep us updated...


----------



## TheInvisableGirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Im looking in to surgery for my GERD as well ive been on over 5 RX meds for it and for me at least i either cant tolerate them and spend all day vommiting (irony) or they just plain dont work. Ive been dealing with severe issues with this for almost a year to the point it is effecting my breathing ( i have asthma) leading me to the conclusion that surgery might be worth it. From what my gastro said and what ive researched on my own the type of surgery im considering consists of making 4 - 6 small insicions in the abdomen through which they manipulate several intruments to create a band of tissue (made from the upper portion of your stomach) which they place to create more pressure on the LES (the lower sphincter) allowing it to opperate in a more normal fashion. Sorry i dont have many specifics







im just learning myself but thats what ive gathered thus far. I hope you can find the information your looking for. All i can really say is think it through and discuss it with your doctor. Good luck!XOXONatalia


----------



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

I too have been told that surgery may be an option in the future. But my GI told me that after surgery for GERD, you can never burp or vomit again.Doesn't sound like something I want to do, no matter how bad my symptoms seem to be. After being on multiple acid reducers and PPI's, I'm really trying to take the natural route, as slow a process as it is being.-Leeann


----------



## TheInvisableGirl (Dec 21, 2008)

WOW i didnt hear about the burb/vomiting thing. Id give anything not to have to burb and while i DESPISE vomiting it does come in handy for an endorphine rush after a day of feeling miserable. Ive been reading up on posts of people (here and other places) that have had it and its giving me second thoughts. No one is saysing anything horrible mind you but i can tolerate certain things better than others and it just doesnt seem to be my cup of tea. Im currently looking at a more temporary though less invasive techniqe in which they go down like a endoscopy but instead of taking biopsies they insert a different tool to place a few sutures around the LES. Only lasts a year or two at best far as ive read but untill we figure out of this is exclusivly IBS sounds like a nice alternative to let my esopagous heal.


----------

